# intel atom diamondville 330 cflags on 64 bit

## mattsteven

My 330 works fine on 32 bits with "-mtune=prescott" but I am thinking of switching to 64 bit.

I found that with "-mcpu=nocona" it crashed and burned so that's not going to work.

Do I have to do something like "-mtune=prescott -m64" or something?  ( http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html )

Hope someone else bought one of these lovely little power misers and has some ideas!

----------

## yoshi314

try  -march=x86-64 (mmx,sse,sse3,sse3 flags) .

i have d945gclf2 board with dualcore atom330, but i didn't try 64bit nor gentoo with it yet (arch linux, 32bit works for me). 

how long does it take to build gcc4 or glibc on atom330 ?

----------

## DrWilken

I have built my entire system with these settings:

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

I booted on the AMD64 LiveCD...

If You think my optimization level (-Os) is a bit agressive for You, You might want to try -O2 instead...  :Wink: 

I haven't had any problems with -Os so far and this box compiles great...!  :Wink: 

The MAKEOPTS="-j5" is set according to the number of CPU's seen by the system (4 using HyperThreading) + 1 (as advised in the x86 Quick Install Guide)...

----------

## d2_racing

 *DrWilken wrote:*   

> The MAKEOPTS="-j5" is set according to the number of CPU's seen by the system (4 using HyperThreading) + 1 (as advised in the x86 Quick Install Guide)...

 

Nowadays, it's the number of Cores + 1.

So my Intel Q9550 Quad Core is -j5 also.

----------

## DrWilken

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *DrWilken wrote:*   The MAKEOPTS="-j5" is set according to the number of CPU's seen by the system (4 using HyperThreading) + 1 (as advised in the x86 Quick Install Guide)... 
> 
> Nowadays, it's the number of Cores + 1.
> 
> So my Intel Q9550 Quad Core is -j5 also.

 

OK... So is it "wrong" to use -j5 on a DualCore with HyperThreading...? Or is it OK because the OS "sees" 4 CPU's...?   :Shocked: 

----------

## huckabuck

Do you also have that -Os optimization set in the kernel ? is that a wise thing to do too ? 

EDIT

I'm running a 2.40 intel Celeron , and am just wondering if those optimizations will help or hinder.

----------

## DrWilken

 *huckabuck wrote:*   

> Do you also have that -Os optimization set in the kernel ? is that a wise thing to do too ? 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I'm running a 2.40 intel Celeron , and am just wondering if those optimizations will help or hinder.

 

```

testframe linux # grep OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE .config

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

```

I don't know if it's wise but it works...  :Wink:  If I run into problems I'll use -O2 instead...

----------

## DrWilken

I found the CFLAGS I'm using here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696142-highlight-intel+atom.html

----------

## huckabuck

That kernel optimization sets the kernel make to -Os, i was only wonderin' if had made any kind of difference. I'm thinking i want to go back to gnome-light, and just wondering if any of these optimizations in the kernel or the make.conf are gonna modify the system too much and break it.

----------

## DrWilken

 *huckabuck wrote:*   

> That kernel optimization sets the kernel make to -Os, i was only wonderin' if had made any kind of difference. I'm thinking i want to go back to gnome-light, and just wondering if any of these optimizations in the kernel or the make.conf are gonna modify the system too much and break it.

 

I really wouldn't know since I won't be using any kind of WM on this... Only CLI...  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *DrWilken wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Nowadays, it's the number of Cores + 1.
> 
> So my Intel Q9550 Quad Core is -j5 also. 
> 
> OK... So is it "wrong" to use -j5 on a DualCore with HyperThreading...? Or is it OK because the OS "sees" 4 CPU's...?  

 

Yes, it's ok, since /proc/cpuinfo says that you have 4 CPU, so this -j5  :Razz: Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Dec 08, 2008 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DrWilken

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *DrWilken wrote:*    *d2_racing wrote:*   Nowadays, it's the number of Cores + 1.
> 
> So my Intel Q9550 Quad Core is -j5 also. 
> 
> OK... So is it "wrong" to use -j5 on a DualCore with HyperThreading...? Or is it OK because the OS "sees" 4 CPU's...?   
> ...

 

Great...!  :Wink:  That's what I thought...   :Cool: 

BTW -> It's /proc/cpuinfo on my box...  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, I missed my cut and paste  :Razz: 

----------

## DrWilken

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yeah, I missed my cut and paste 

 

Allrighty then...  :Wink: 

----------

## spielc

 *DrWilken wrote:*   

> I have built my entire system with these settings:
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> ...

 

Don't let other ppl fool you: -Os==-O2 without optimizations that (might) cause growing code-size. This one should be absolutely safe. FYI i use -Os on my Gentoo-installation on my OpenMoko and i haven't remarked a problem

----------

## DrWilken

 *spielc wrote:*   

>  *DrWilken wrote:*   I have built my entire system with these settings:
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> ...

 

Don't worry...  :Wink:  I won't...  :Razz: 

----------

